# Espanha, montanhas e neve



## inlandsis (8 Jan 2008 às 17:12)

Saudações,
esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste forum e aproveito para cumprimentar todos os utilizadores e desejar um excelente 2008.
A minha profissão não está relacionada com a metreologia, no entanto considero um assunto interessante.

Na prespectiva de tirar umas férias em breve e pelo gosto que tenho pela neve (não de esqui, mais para ir visitar, tirar fotos etc) gostaria de saber que montanhas em Espanha costuma haver nevões, que se situem relativamente perto da fronteira com Portugal. Julgo que a esta latitude a precipitação em forma de neve seja geralmente acima dos 800, 1000m se não me engano?

Agradecia se alguem colocar um link para um mapa de Espanha que tenha as altitudes do terreno,

muito obrigado


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2008 às 18:11)

Perto de Portugal onde mais cai neve é nos montes da Cantábricos onde alías existem várias estações de ski. São montes muito altos e ao mesmo tempo pouco resguardados do ar húmido do atlântico. Há anos em que, por exemplo, a Estação de São Isidro acumula quantidades enomes de neve chegando mesmo a registar-se pequenas avalanches. Normalmente a seguir aos Pirinéus os Montes da Cantábricos são sem dúvida aqueles que maior área de cobertura de neve apresentam no Invernos...


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

Já repararam que a Sanábria parece ter mais neve que os Montes cantábricos!

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2008029/Europe_3_01.2008029.terra.1km.jpg




By zoelae


----------



## inlandsis (3 Fev 2008 às 02:40)

Olá,

estive há no inicio do ano na Sra da Serra (perto de Bragança) e apanhei neve ainda que não fosse muita já foi muito agradável e bonito ver nevar e estive em seguida numa serra não longe de lá, a serra de Cabrera já em Espanha (acho que é esse o nome se não estou em erro).

Essa imagem de satelite aí em cima é recente? Poucos dias atrás?Neve em Tras os Montes?

Podiam deixar aqui o link para a parte deste forum que tenha as previsões de neve na peninsula ibérica ou neve recente?
Obrigado e
Bom Carnaval para todos!


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

Imagens de ontem. A neve aparece a azul. O ponto vermelho corresponde a Bragança. A Sanábria apresentava uma boa cobertura de neve e hoje volta a nevar.


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2008 às 18:40)

inlandsis disse:


> Saudações,
> esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste forum e aproveito para cumprimentar todos os utilizadores e desejar um excelente 2008.
> A minha profissão não está relacionada com a metreologia, no entanto considero um assunto interessante.
> 
> ...



Sempre tens a Sierra de Béjar que fica perto de Salamanca é a mais proxima da Fronteira aqui na zona centro 

http://www.sierradebejar-lacovatilla.com/


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2008 às 15:13)

inlandsis disse:


> Olá,
> 
> estive há no inicio do ano na Sra da Serra (perto de Bragança) e apanhei neve ainda que não fosse muita já foi muito agradável e bonito ver nevar e estive em seguida numa serra não longe de lá, a serra de Cabrera já em Espanha (acho que é esse o nome se não estou em erro).
> 
> ...



Essa Serra da Cabrera é a que nós chamamos erradamente aqui no fórum de Serra de Sanábria, tem 2127m de altitude (varios picos acima dos 2100m) e boas acumulações neve , bem como uma area de cobertura de neve significativa. Há mtas fotos aqui no fórum sobre essa serra espanhola.


----------



## RMira (7 Nov 2008 às 15:13)

Caros amigos,

Peço desculpa por puxar este tópico para cima mas decidi que não valia a pena abrir outro. Este final de ano (cerca de 10 dias) resolvi ir fazer a volta Minho, Galiza, Valladolid, Salamanca, Ciudad Rodrigo, Guarda, Portalegre, Setúbal. A maior parte do tempo andarei de Auto-Estrada. No entanto, tenho algum receio de ficar bloqueado em auto-estradas do norte espanhol (apesar de adorar a neve, não é propriamente num carro que mais a aprecio ). Gostaria de saber de quem conhece bem a zona, quais as melhores estradas para evitar esses bloqueios e se acontecerem, se podem durar dias. 

Abraços.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

Só mesmo se caísse um intenso nevão é que poderia haver problemas, mas isso é impossível de se saber a esta distância. O mais provável é não haver problema nenhum. A maior parte do traçado é abaixo dos 1000 metros. O troço a maior altitude deve ser aquele mesmo antes de chegar à Sanábria, na auto-estrada das rias baixas. Nessa parte a altitude passa os 1300 metros.


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

Se fores sempre em auto-estradas também acho que só mesmo um temporal te poderia reter.Arrisco mesmo a dizer que um troço de auto-estrada no norte de Espanha é capaz de ter mais limpa-neves ao serviço que em Portugal inteiro. Às vezes ainda nem sequer começou a cair a neve e já eles andam pela autoestrada a espalhar sal e a antecipar antes que os problemas surjam. Agora estradas de montanha aí é que é mais arriscado...


----------



## RMira (7 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

Dan disse:


> Só mesmo se caísse um intenso nevão é que poderia haver problemas, mas isso é impossível de se saber a esta distância. O mais provável é não haver problema nenhum. A maior parte do traçado é abaixo dos 1000 metros. O troço a maior altitude deve ser aquele mesmo antes de chegar à Sanábria, na auto-estrada das rias baixas. Nessa parte a altitude passa os 1300 metros.



Boas Dan,

Antes de mais muito obrigado pela informação. Quanto às previsões vou seguindo atentamente. No entanto, tenho de ir por anti-congelante no carro e comprar umas correntes, que podem vir a ser precisas, nunca se sabe 

Quanto à zona em questão, não tenho mesmo qualquer tipo de ideia sobre o que vou encontrar se bem que tenho pesquisado e muito no google earth e não só.

Vejamos o que a sorte me reserva 

Abraço


----------



## RMira (7 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

Minho disse:


> Se fores sempre em auto-estradas também acho que só mesmo um temporal te poderia reter.Arrisco mesmo a dizer que um troço de auto-estrada no norte de Espanha é capaz de ter mais limpa-neves ao serviço que em Portugal inteiro. Às vezes ainda nem sequer começou a cair a neve e já eles andam pela autoestrada a espalhar sal e a antecipar antes que os problemas surjam. Agora estradas de montanha aí é que é mais arriscado...



Boas Minho,

Obrigado pela dica, estão a deixar-me mais descansado 

Caso se justifique tirarei fotos das mini-férias de inverno pelo norte espanhol.

Abraço


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

mirones disse:


> Boas Dan,
> 
> Antes de mais muito obrigado pela informação. Quanto às previsões vou seguindo atentamente. No entanto, tenho de ir por anti-congelante no carro e comprar umas correntes, que podem vir a ser precisas, nunca se sabe
> 
> Abraço




BTW, ainda tenho as minhas à venda


----------

